# My Oldest " Services"



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some may remember this thread Bugger!

Well the watch has recently returned from the Wanlip Spa so I thought I`d introduce it properly :wink2:

*"Services" "**a**irman"** Swiss Made, Fleurier 15 Jewel 13 ligne movement circa 1926/27*










Case size is 32mm excluding crown & 34mm inc., & 10mm deep, small but certainly not the smallest "Services" men`s watch in my collection. The condition is superb & it runs well keeping very good time 

A wrist shot...










plus a few more pics...




























I gather from the seller`s listing that the Silver case is marked 'DS' and the .925 import hallmark for imported silver that was assayed in Edinburgh 1926-27.

The quality is a lot better then other "Services" of the period that I`ve so far seen & it is the earliest watch I`ve so far come across produced by the Services Watch Co., The log style is also different to others, these details lead me to suspect it may be one of the first watches produced by the Company.

Overall it`s safe to say this has definitely become a star in my collection B)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:man_in_love: lovely Mach!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very classy! Lovely dial...!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Betchya pleased with that...


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lovely watch I wish it were mine!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a beauty all over, from the dial to those blue hands! 1927?? It looks like new! :notworthy:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Edinburgh? EDINBURGH? EDINBURGH!

That watch needs tae come hame tae Auld Reekie and stay wi' me, Och Aye! :yes:

Excellent Mach, and as we discussed, a perfect match to the Scout Pocket Watch - I might even wear two watches if I had one of these to match my Scout. :man_in_love:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, as you can imagine I am rather chuffed with it :man_in_love:

No chance Mel, but I`ll let you know if I see a similar 24 hour dial Competitor or Despatch Rider turn up on ebay :wink2:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. That's nice! You must have every model that Services has produced!? It begs the question... do you have a full Services history?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

shadowninja said:


> Wow. That's nice! You must have every model that Services has produced!?


Services were very prolific, here`s my present & most likely incomplete list of the models they produced...

Albany

Airman

Air Wrist (later becoming Aerist)

Army (pocket watch)

Competitor

Colonial

Continental

Challenge

Court

Croydon

Coventry

Cambridge

Caller (alarm clock)

Chrome (pocket watch)

County (pocket watch)

Despatch Rider

Diplomat

Divisor

Daventry

Diane

Droitwich

Ensign (pocket watch)

Exel

Eton

Gatwick

Golf

Goodwood

Harrow

Hatfield

Heston

Henley

Hendon

Hollywood

Indian (ladies)

Jubilee (1935 George V)

Keston

Marine

Malvern

Neptune

Naval

Navigator

Ontime

Oxford

Recall (alarm clock)

Repton

Reading

Rossall

Regatta

Scout (pocket watch)

Sports

Sherwood

Thames

Tourist

Transport

Winner

Windsor

Winchester

Wimbledon

Yale

& there are quite a few versions of each model as the names were used for most the 50 plus years the company was in business.

I presently own about 50 Services watches so have some way to go yet 



> It begs the question... do you have a full Services history?


Not by a long shot, but I am slowly working on it :wink2:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice indeed,do you find it hard to read at that size?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> very nice indeed,do you find it hard to read at that size?


 Thanks & not at all even though I am rather shortsighted :umnik2:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I admire you dedication Mac, and congratulations on another superb watch you have rescued.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

One question... I know only the "Services Watch Co Ltd." from Leicester. But this watch above is swiss made (Fleurier as you wrote). Is that the same company? Moved they to switzerland? Is that just a branch office?

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Wow. That's nice! You must have every model that Services has produced!? *It begs the question... do you have a full Services history?*


Someone had to say it! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I admire you dedication Mac, and congratulations on another superb watch you have rescued.


Thanks Stan, it`s a dirty job but someone has to do it 



Mikrolisk said:


> One question... I know only the "Services Watch Co Ltd." from Leicester. But this watch above is swiss made (Fleurier as you wrote). Is that the same company? Moved they to switzerland? Is that just a branch office?
> 
> Regards, Andreas


Afaik Services were just based in Leicester (although I`m going to have check out & see what, if any link, there was with Edinburgh). The company obtained watch parts & complete watches from various firms based in Germany, Switzerland, the UK & possibly others. At different periods imported watches could be marked with the country of origin eg., `German Made` or `Swiss Made` at other times they were marked as `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` at this time I have no definitive explanation for this.



Davey P said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. That's nice! You must have every model that Services has produced!? *It begs the question... do you have a full Services history?*
> ...


 :groan: I hadn`t noticed that  :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

50 Services? Wowsers. I was thinking I had too many G-shocks at just 3. If you ever need some adopted, there's a good home here... you know which ones in particular.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

shadowninja said:


> 50 Services? Wowsers. I was thinking I had too many G-shocks at just 3. If you ever need some adopted, there's a good home here... you know which ones in particular.


Sorry, but in the words of our man in Edinburgh (aka `The Sequin Avenger`)...



> *They're mine I tell 'ee, MINE!!!*


----------

